# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Të ikim, kjo ishte klithma e kohës ! Nje pjese nga kujtimet e mija .

## ALBA

2 Korrik 1990 një shuplake e madhe per diktaturen dhe sherbetoret e saj ! 





Duhej te vinte 2 Korriku i vitit 1990, qe te shperthente i pari fluks emigrantesh, qe nga mbarimi i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, tashmë i njohur si "Fenomeni i Ambasadave ne Shqiperi". Ne Ambasadat e huaja te akredituara ne kryeqytetin e Shqiperise, Tirane u futen 4975 persona, qe ishin nga i gjithë vendi. Ata se bashku i dhane keshtu goditjen vdekjeprurese sistemit te shterper komunist. Prej tyre 3554 u futen ne Ambasaden Gjermane, 816 ne Ambasaden Italiane, 549 ne Ambasaden Franceze dhe ne rezidenca te tjera diplomatike ne Tirane. 3 persona qe u futën ne Ambasaden Kubaneze u nxorren jashte nga personeli i saj dhe per fat te mire, ata hyne ne Ambasaden Gjermane. 


Isha vetem 4 vjeç!

Une, nje Vajze Shqiptare ne mergim tregoj kujtimet e mia per ditet e hyrjes dhe qendrimit ne Ambasada, ngjarjet e 2 korrikut 1990, kur une isha vetem 4 vjeçe, e gjendur brenda mureve bashke me prinderit e mi...



Diçka po perpiqem te tregoj nga ato te verteta qe me kane ndodhur mua, familjes time dhe te gjitheve ju, qe keni vuajtur, per te marre rruget e mergimit, duke kerkuar nje jete me te mire neper vendet ku jetoni tani.



Po e nis vete e para per vuajtjet e familjes time dhe te shume e shume te tjereve qe ishin bashke me ne.



Ishte nje dite i nxehte, 02.07.1990. Neper Tirane po behej rremuje e madhe. Shikoje grupe te rinjsh, te cilet flisnin me ze te ulet me njeri-tjetrin. 

Ora dy mbasdite. Ne rrugen e Durresit vraponin njerez ne drejtim te ambasadave. Neper trotuare shikoje police me shkopinj gome qe ndalonin te rinjte, te cilet vraponin drejt ambasadave. Nje cift me femije te vogel ne krah, po kalonin me shpejtesi, nderkohe qe polici u thirri, me ate menyren qe therrisnin policet atehere: “Hej, ti…me ty po flas, hajde ketu!” Thirrja ishte aq e eger dhe aq brutale saqe te kallte tmerr… burri u ndal. Ai mbante femijen ne krah, ndersa e shoqja kishte nje çante te madhe ne krah qe mezi po e mbante.



Polici iu drejtua djalit dhe i tha: “Ku po shkoni?” Zoteria, te cilin po e mbulonin djerset ca nga vapa dhe ca nga frika, iu pergjigj me nje ze te ulet se po shkonte tek vjehrra per vizite… 

Polici, i cili nuk e besoi, e urdheroi te shoqen e tij te hapi canten. U detyruan dhe e hapen. Ne cante ishin ca nderresa, buke, sallam, djathe dhe ca domate, dhe disa paketa “DS”.

Me te pare polici sendet ne cante iu drejtua djalit me nje ton te larte dhe i tha se ai ishte nisur te futej ne ambasada, dhe me nje te levizur terhoqi shkopin e gomes qe e mbante ne brez, dhe pa pike meshire meshoi mbi babain e femijes me sa kishte fuqi. Djali menjehere leshoi femijen dhe iu drejtua policit duke i thene :” boll na moret shpirtin”, terhoqi grushtin me vrull nga vetja dhe e goditi policin ne bark. Ne kete kohe nje civil i cili ishte i sigurimit, merr me “radio-nderlidhje” policine qendrore. Nuk kaluan as 5 minuta deri ne mberritjen e dy makinash policie, te cilat moren djalin me gjithe femije dhe gruan e tij ne rajonin policor… 

Ne çdo vend qe te hidhje syte kishte rremuje, zhurme, te bertitura. Njerezit vraponin… I gjithe qyteti gumezhinte si kurre ndonjehere…



Ne sa ishim kthyer ate fund muaji nga plazhi, dhe prinderit e mi kishin dy dite qe kishin filluar pune. Une isha ate mbasdite ne kopesht bashke me vellain. Per cudi erdhi gjyshi te na merrte nga kopshti dhe na coi tek shtepija e tij. Ne ishim femije dhe nuk kuptonim se cfare kishte ndodhur.



Ate nate ne fjetem tek gjyshi. Ai dhe gjyshja ishin shume te shqetesuar dhe qanin.

Ate nate kishte ardhur xhaxhai tek ne qe te shperndante ftesat e dasmes, sepse muajin tjeter do te martohej. Kishte gjetur vetem mamin ne shtepi, e cila i tha se i ishin futur te  dy vellezerit ne ambasade. Ai duke u hedhur nga gezimi i thote mamit se kishte deshire dhe ai te futej, por nuk dinte se si.



Ate nate babi erdhi shume vone sepse ishte me sherbim. Kur erdhi ishte shume i lodhur dhe u shtri te flinte.

Mamin nuk e zinte gjumi nga merzija sepse mendonte se vellezerit do t’ia pushkatonin dhe familjen tone do ta internonin…ashtu sic po degjohej neper lajme e thashetheme, se regjimi do te bente namin e zi kunder familjeve te atyre qe hyne ne ambasada...

Ndersa xhaxhai nuk flinte nga gezimi dhe po pregatitej te pakten shpirterisht per te hyre ne ambasada. Mezi priste te nesermen, nderkohe qe nuk i binte fare ndermend se per nje muaj kishte diten e dasmes...

Duke biseduar me mamin, ai i thote se sikur te vinte dhe ai do te ishte fantastike, se dhe asaj i jane futur dy vellezer.

Mami u mendua, dhe tha se do t’i thonte dhe do ia mbushte mendjen babit te futej me te, dhe ndoshta ajo me femijet vinte me vone me ndonje garanci ose bashkim familje. U gdhine pa vene fare gjume ne sy. Ishte ora 5 e mengjezit kur po pinin kafen e mengjezit. Babi do shkonte te fillonte pune, ndersa mami donte te shkonte te takonte vellezerit e saj dhe t’i conte ndonje gje per te ngrene….

Ne ate ore akoma nuk kishin filluar linjat e autobusave, dhe u nisen ne kembe, nga varri i Bamit e deri tek ambasadat. Pa kaluar pazarin e ri, mami i thote babit: Po sikur te ikesh dhe ti me Petritin? Babi i habitur u kthye dhe pa me inat mamin, dhe me nje ton te prere i tha: “Pse grua te jam merzitur keshtu?”

Mami e cila u be shume pishman qe e kishte degjuar kunatin, i kerkoi falje, por i tha se meqe Petriti do te ishte vetem, kishte menduar se do ishte me mire sikur te ishin bashke te dy. Ai gjithe nerva i tha: “Mire grua po te le, e vendosa do iki! Por nje gje te kesh parasysh, ne qofte se ti nuk vjen brenda 24 oreve, gruaja ime nuk je...”

Mamit, e cila u vu ne nje pozite shume te veshtire qe tha ate fjale, nisen t’i binin lote qe nuk donin t’ pushonin.

Ngjitur me ambasaden jugosllave jetonte vjehrra e xhaxhait tjeter, tek e cila u kthyen per te pire nje kafe. Babit i dridhej filxhani ne dore. Mamit nuk i pushonin lotet. Rreth ores shtate te mengjezit u drejtuan per tek ambasada Germane. Aty u ndane… porosia e babit ishte qe nese ajo nuk vinte brenda 24 oreve nuk ishte me gruaja e tij.

Mami i lutej qe te kthehej dhe i kerkonte falje per ate qe i kishte thene. 

Por babi kishte vendosur te ikte....

----------


## ALBA

I dhane doren njeri-tjetrit dhe u ndane. U hodhen nga telat dhe u gjenden perpara mijera te tjereve qe kishin hyre me pare. Aty u takua me dy dajat e mi.

Pasi u kthye nga ambasadat, mami shkoi direkt ne pune. Nuk kishte pune ate dite. Ne oren dy drejtori ku punonte mami kishte organizuar nje mledhje te madhe ne Pallatin e Kultures. Mami shkoi ne mledhje. Sapo filloi mbledhja drejtori thirri emrin e mamit. Mami u cua ne kembe e trembur. Ai me nje ton kercenues i tha se kishin marre vesh qe i ishin futur dy vellezerit, kunati dhe burri ne ambasade. Ne qofte se ajo nuk shkonte t’i nxirrte ishte e pushuar nga puna dhe do ta denonin duke e hedhur ne rruge si pastruese...

Mamit i shkonin lotet neper mjeker, te gjitha grate e shikonin me shume keqardhje, por nuk ishte mami e vetmja qe i ishin futur vellezerit… aty u thirren shume emra te cileve iu ish futur dikujt djali, dikujt tjeter vellai apo burri. 

Sapo mbaroi mbledhja, mami e vendosur 100% per t’u futur ne ambasade, e la punen dhe u nis per tek babai i saj. Ata i gjeti shume te merzitur. Mami i tha babit te vet, se e kish vendosur te ikte mbas burrit dhe se nuk mundej te duronte me sharje komunistesh neper mbledhje. Babai iu merzit dhe me teper sepse mami ishte me e madhja e gjithe femijeve...

Babai lutej qe ajo te pakten t’i linte femijet. Por mami kishte vendosur. Nga ora 17 ajo me ne per dore dhe me nje cante te cilen e kishte mbushur me buke, sallam e 50 paketa cigaresh, mori dhe dhjete mije lek qe i kishin kursyer, me te cilat do te paguante policet qe ishin bere gardh dhe kerkonin leke per te lene njerezit te hynin. Iu afruam ambasades Gjermane nga mbrapa, aty ku banonte nje shoqja e mamit. Aty kemi pritur deri ne oren 12 te nates, sepse prisnim qe te nderroheshin turnet policet. Shoqja e mamit kishte biseduar me nje polic, qe t’i jepnim leket dhe te na conte deri tek muri pa probleme. Ne na kishte zene gjumi ne preher te mamit, kur mami na zgjoi dhe na tha se te beheshim gati se do shkonim tek babi. Ishin mbi 30 police. Nje djale rreth te 20-ave na ndihmoi duke na marre canten. Foli me policin e pare i dha nje grusht para dhe me kete e kaluam gardhin e pare, por ishin dhe 2 gardhe te tjere policesh .

Sipas bisedes, ishte bere pazari me te gjithe, qe ato leke qe mami i kishte marre me vete, do t’i shpenzonte per te hyre ne ambasade.

Mami me ne perdore ecte mbas djalit qe na printe.

Kur tek gardhi i fundit na nxorren probleme, nuk na lane qe ta merrnim canten me vete. Dhe sot nuk e dime se ne dore te kujt perfundoi ajo cante.



Vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Kur kujtoj ato ngjarje sot, aq sa kam pare dhe degjuar vete, por dhe te treguara nga mami dhe babi, krijoj bindjen e plote se qe ne ato ore te para te fillimeve te 2 korrikut 1990, filloi te ndertohej nje mafje politike, ekonomike nga regjimi komunist…mafje e cila ne nje ane i terrorizonte njerezit brenda vendit per ti detyruar te iknin, duke pasur si nje linje tjeter te saj saj njerezit qe prisnin ata qe donin te largoheshin, duke u plackitur deri dhe buken e sallamin, rrobat e trupit, pa llogaritur ndonje stoli te grave neper xhepa e canta… ndersa linja tjeter mafioze sulmonte jashte ambasadave familjet e te ikurve me kercenime, burgime e nje forme tjeter terrori te gjithanshem…



Por po kthehem prape tek ajo pike ngjarje ku e lashe, pasi gjithe keto vite me ka munduar ne shpirt nje merak i thelle per t’i treguar, per t’i pershkruar keshtu thjeshte me kete menyren time…edhe pse ndokush ndoshta di me shume nga ato ngjarje, edhe pse ndokush mundet t’i pershkruaje me bukur…prap une jap kete pjesen time si nje mesazh-homazhi ne kujtim te tyre dhe si nje thirrje per te nxjerre mesime per t’u ruajtur gjithmone nga diktaturat…Une isha atehere vetem kater vjece!!!



Iu afruam murit, te cilin e ruanin ushtaret e gardes. Aty ishte dheu i ngritur, dhe nuk kishim probleme per t’u ngjitur ne mur, por nga krahu tjeter brenda ne ambasade ishte mbi 2 meter e gjysem lartesi .

Nje djale i fuqishem brenda murit, i cili ndihmonte te gjithe, na kapi ne ne krahe, dhe na futi brenda murit, ne fund u fut dhe mami. Nje shok i vellait qe na pa menjehere lajmeroi babin. Kaluan vetem pak sekonda dhe tek ne erdhen babi me te gjithe dajat dhe xhajen e filluan te bertisnin e te qanin nga gezimi. Babi thoshte se kur na kish pare ne, sikur i kish rene dielli edhe pse ishte ora 12 e nates.



Shoket e dajes kishin zene nje tip garazhi per vete ku kishin shtruar ca kartona per te fjetur. Kur erdhem ne, na i leshuan dhe te gjithe dolen te flinin jashte.

Aty filluan vuajtjet me te medha. Aty ishin 3200 vete te cilet nuk kishin qofte edhe nje çesem apo banjo… Gra me femije te vegjel, gra shtazane e shume te semure...

Kemi shpetuar bukur e mire pa marre ndonje epidemi nga papastertite.

Uji per t’u lare dhe per te pire vinte me autobot-çisterne. Njerezit te veshur me rroba laheshin me ujin e botit. Racioni i dites ishte 1 shishe qumshti dhe çerek buke vetem per femijet. Babi dhe mami fusnin gjate dites ndonje kafshate buke sa mos t’u binte te fiket. Ishte data 4 korrik, nuk kishte qetesi, shume te rinj nuk e çanin koken…
Me shume merziteshin familjaret qe kishin femije. Ditet kalonin, prisnim me padurim, çdo ore prisnim, çdo sekonde na u dukej e gjate sa nje shekull...



Dite per dite jetonim me shpresa se cdo minute do behej nisja. 

Na thonin se per ne jane pregatitur pallate dhe secila familje do te kete hyrjen e vet. Thonin shume e shume perrralla, nga te cilat asnjera nuk ishte e vertete…



Zhurme, zenie, te rrahura, papasterti, pagjumesi, uri… me nje fjale vuajtje te tmerrshme e sidomos per nje femije sic isha une. Ndersa ditet kalonin, disa i humben shpresat dhe dolen nga ambasada, disa te tjere i rriten me shume shpresat dhe i duruan te gjitha vuajtjet. Erdhi data 12.07 1990 ne te cilen na u dha lajmi se do te niseshim ate mbremje…





vazhdimi...

----------


## ALBA

U gezuam te gjithe. 

Filluan te therisnin emrat. Mua me mamin na qelloi te ishim ne nje autobus, ndersa babi me vellane ishte ne nje autobuz tjeter. Ne kete pike filloi loja e sigurimit te diktatures, loja e Ramiz Alise e veglat te tij, qe punonin per te bere pashaportat tona dhe listat tona, ata ne ato veprime na tradhetuan, na shkaterruan shpirterisht edhe ne sekondat e fundit…duke i ndare familjet, duke i ndare deri dhe femijet nga prinderit neper ato lista e ne ato manipulime te tyre…u treguan tradhetare te vertete ndaj nesh sepse shumices se pesonave ia ngaterronin mbiemrat ose datelindjet, si e si te na nxirrnin probleme... Nuk e mbaj mend se sa autobuza kishin ardhur, sepse ishte e veshtire te numeroheshin. Por mbaj mend qe te pareve, te cileve iu doli emri ishim une dhe mami. 

Mami priste t’i dilte dhe babit, por e kote. U detyruam te hipnim vetem une me mamin ne autobus. Filluam te qajme te dyja se menduam se mos eshte ndonje puç i kryer nga sigurimi i shtetit te asaj kohe. Ne Autobus brenda temperatura ishte mbi 40 grade. Shoferit i kishin dhene urdher qe te ndizte ngrohjen e autobuzit deri ne fund, me qellim qe te detyroheshin njerezit te dilnin jashte dhe te nderhynte me pas policia me dhune per t’i kthyer mbrapsht e per t’i futur neper burgje…



Xhamave te autobuzit i kishin ngjitur gazeta ne cdo dritare, me qellim qe te mos shiheshin nga te afermit, e qe as ata brenda te mos mund te pershendeteshin apo te komunikonin me ndonje njeri sadopak… 


Nga regjimi barbar po iknim drejt nje bote te panjohur. Mamit megjithate i vinte keq, sepse kishte kaluar aty ditet me te bukura te rinise se saj edhe pse kishte vuajtur. 

Mami shqeu gazetat dhe hapte syte se mos shikonte prinderit e saj, por e kote, rruga e Durresit ishte mbushur plot me njerez te cilet ua shikoje ne fytyre keqqardhjen. Shumica e tyre ishte me lote neper faqe. Mami dhe une duke shikuar nga dritaret filluam te qanim te dyja pa ze. Me kishte marre malli per gjyshin dhe gjyshen qe nuk do i shihja me. Autobuzi ecte me nje shpejtesi 40 km ne ore . 

Diku nga fshati Marikaj, autobuzat ndaluan. Filloi nje zhurme midis refugjateve, ose si te thuash nje lloj frike, asnje nuk po merrte vesh se ç’po ndodhte . Ishin autobuzat me radhe. Shoferi nuk po e hapte deren. Nje grua e moshuar, i tha te hapte deren se perndryshe do ta thyente. Dhe pastaj grate me radhe filluan te bertasin shoferit. Atehere shoferi hapi deren. Kur dolem jashte, e morem pak veten sepse sic thashe ne autobuz shoferi kishte ndezur ngrohjet.


vazhdon..

----------


## ALBA

Nja tre oficere, te cilet u futen ne autobus, filluan te ndanin pashaportat, si dokumente qe do dilnim jashte vendit. Ne ate kohe u duk babi ne dere. Sa u gezuam kur e pame. Shoferi nuk donte ta lejonte per arsye se ne ate autobuz ishin vetem gra dhe femije, por babi si i rrepte i tha se ai nuk mund te ndahej nga familja dhe u fut me zor ne autobuz. Vazhduam rrugen. Ishte qetesi neper fshatrat e Tiranes dhe te Durresit. Rruges shikonim ushtare te armatosur te cilet na kishin kthyer shpinin, ne shenje mosrespekti, pasi ne te gjitheve na etiketuan si “tradhetare te atdheut”. U futem ne portin e Durresit. Daja i madh u tregua i zgjuar, kishte dale ne prag te deres se tragetit dhe na priste ne. Nisja e tragetit u vonua per 4 ore. Ne kete kohe te gjithe u futem ne sallen e ngrenise. Te uritur te palare, te permalluar per njerezit qe kishim lene, filluam te hanim.



Na kishin sjell pilaf me nje kofsh pule aq te madhe sa une deri ne ate moshe nuk kisha ngrene ndonjehere. Nuk mundeshim te hanim per arsye se stomaqet na ishin zvogeluar. Shikoja njerezit qe i mbeshtillnin me leter pilafin e pulen per t’i ngrene diten e neserme, sepse kishin frike se nuk do na jepnin me. 

Vuajtjet e atyre diteve ne Ambasade na kishin bere te kemi frike dhe vehten tone e jo me te mos u trembeshim oreve qe na prisnin, ore te cilat na sillnin te papritura ne rruge  e vende te panjohura… I kishim hyre valles se tmerreve dhe te papriturave…kishim pranuar, te pakten prinderit tane, qe t’i nenshtroheshim cdo komandimi apo urdhri te njerezve te huaj nga vendet demokratike te Europes, me mire se sa te duronim vuajtjet ne ate regjim te eger… 

Ishim pa gjume ate nate. Te gjithe sic ishim si familje zbritem poshte se mos gjenim nje vend ku te flinim. Babai trokiste ne te gjitha kabinat se mos gjente ndonje kabine te hapur dhe per fat gjetem dy kabina, te cilat ishin rastesisht te hapura. U gezuam shume qe gjetem nje vend normal ku do te mund te flinim mbas dhjete diteve te veshtira. Po ne ate kat kishte dhe dushe, ku u lame vete dhe lame dhe rrobat qe kishim ne trup. 



Ate nate nuk mundem te flinim edhe pse gjetem nje vend te rehatshem, sepse na zuri te gjitheve trageti, udhetonim per here te pare ne jete ne nje anije gjigande ne Det te hapur… Shume gjera filluam t’i shohim dhe t’i perjetojme per here te pare…

Njerezit e tjere i kishte zene gjumi ne toke neper korridore, ndaj ishte e veshtire edhe te levizje lirshem neper korridore. 

Te nesermen nga ora 12 e dites ishim ne Brindisi te Italise. Kur dolem nga Trageti ishin mbledhur njerez te shumte qe na shikonin me keqadhje, me nje dhembje gati duke mos besuar, se jo shume kilometra larg Brindizit paska patur njerez qe jetonin aq vuajtshem... 

Kryqi i kuq kishte pregatitur disa qese me buke e ushqime te ndryshme per secilin nga ne. 



Gazetare te shumte merrnin ne intervista ata qe dinin italisht. Treni ishte bosh fare. U ngjitem dhe tani te sigurte se ishim ne nje vend demokratik, nuk kishim frike, te gjithe ishim te gezuar. Aty kishin ardhur dhe disa ndima me rroba te perdorura per ne, batanije etj. Mami kerkonte nje pale sandalle, sepse ajo doli zbathur nga Shqiperia sepse ia kishin vjedhur sandallet ne ambasadё... Ndodhen dhe gjera te tilla, nder refugjate edhe pse ishim te gjithe shqiptare… 

Gjate rruges babi i jepte kepucet mamit, dhe babi ecte zbathur. Por ishte e pamundur te gjeje kepuce ne ato ndihma te Kryqit te Kuq… kishte vetem rroba.

Ate nate udhetuam deri ne oren 5 te mengjezit. Nuk e di se ne cilin qytet kemi ndaluar, por afer trenit na prisnin autobuzat. Edhe pse korrik ishte temperatura ishte nen zero ne ate ore. Filluam te gjithe te kishim ftohte, po per fat te mire kishim marre me vete batanijet, te cilat na i shperndane ne tren. Nga aty kemi udhetuar dhe dy ore te tjera deri ku na cuan ne nje kamp, diku nga mesi i Gjermanise ne nje qytet qe quhet Wessel.

Aty ishim mbi 100 vete, sepse pjesa tjeter u shperndan neper qytete te ndryshme.




Vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Aty ndenjem dy jave, ku e kaluam jo keq, edhe pse nuk ishim mesuar me ushqimet e Gjermanise. Aty na shperndane dhe rroba te cilat i veshem. Pas kesaj njerezit dukeshin me ndryshe, jo me si emigrante te vuajtur. Mbas dy javeve pushimi, dhe mbasi e morem veten mire, na cuan ne nje qytet tjeter, prej nga ku do merrnim vendqendrimin e perhershem. Ai ishte nje kamp shume i madh. Mund te them se ngjante me qytetin Studenti. Kishte njerez nga te gjitha kombesite. Ndenjem vetem disa dite. Dhe qe aty u caktuam ne nje qytet te vogel te Gjermanise afer Dortmundit. Ishim 20 vete qe na caktuan ne ate qytet, vetem nga familja ime ishim 8 vete. Na caktuan ne nje shtepi ne mes te qytetit, ku kishim nga nje dhome per familje, por nje kuzhine te perbashket. Ne ate shtepi jetonin dhe disa maqedonas. Aty filluam te mesonin fjalet e para ne gjermanisht. Aty na ndimoi nje Kosovar, njeri shume i mire, qe kish dale ne mergim ne moshen 15 vjecare. 



Donim te komunikonim ne telefon me Shqiperine dhe t’u thonim njerezve tane se ishim gjalle, por ishte e pamundur. Lidhja me Shqiperine ishte e nderprere. Ne shtepine e babit kishin cuar fjale se kishim vdekur. Ata e mbanin nate e dite shtepine hapur per te pritur njerezit per ngushellim, por nana e babit kishte shume shpresa se ne ishim gjalle. Dita ne te cilen kemi komunikuar me Shqiperine, tre muaj pas largimit tone, ishte dita me e gezuar per ne…



Tani une u perpoqa qe te tregoj dicka nga vuajtjet tona ne periudhen e hyrjes dhe te qendrimit ne ambasada ne vitin 1990 e derisa arritem ne vendin ku jetojme edhe sot, ne Gjermani… Ndoshta nuk e shpjegova aq mire, por sidoqofte kjo eshte nje pjese e dhimbshme e jetes tone si familje, e te gjithe te afermve tane kendej dhe nё Shqiperi…te cilet na kane qare sikur jemi te vdekur, se ashtu ua kishte derguar lajmin ne dere sigurimi komunist, ata donin vetem ti terrorizonin njerezit tane atje, por dhe ne ne perendim, kendej ku ishim…

Nuk munda te pershkruaj ketu sa here jemi perpjekur te lidhemi ne telefon me njerezit tane atje, pasi ne Shqiperi nuk kishte telefona, as linja me jashte…telefonat i kishin vetem njerezit e pushtetit atje… Nuk munda shume te tregoj sa here nisem ndonje ndihme ne pako postale per njerezit tane atje, dhe na i vidhnin ne Shqiperi postat e drejtoria e postave ne Tirane etj…ato kane qene dhembje te tjera qe na lendonin jo vetem ne shpirt por edhe ekonomikisht, pasi ne fillim dhe ne nuk kishim te ardhura te medha kendej…

Une tregova vetem nje pjese…te vogel, nga kujtimet e mia dhe te familjes tone…

Tregoni edhe ju, tregoni qe te lexojne te gjithe c’kemi hequr nga shkaku i asaj diktature…prej se ciles gjendja ne Shqiperi u rrenua deri ne ate shkalle sa na detyroi te iknim ne ate menyre, ashtu sic edhe ne ditet e sotshme pasardhesit e diktatures qe jane ne pushtet, po detyrojen me mijera te tjere te ikin cdo dite…



Alba, 28.04.2004, Gjermani

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Alba ke bere nje pune te shkelqyeshme! Sinqerisht te pergezoj per keto kujtime qe na solle. 
Te them te drejten nuk kisha degjuar asnjehere ndonje histori nga Shqiptaret e pare qe emigruan ne fund te vitit 1990. Me te vertete shume e dhimbshme por ka qene shpresa e madhe qe i ka mbajtur ata njerez te forte perballe çdo situate te veshtire. 
Siç e ke theksuar dhe ti, kjo eshte vetem nje pjese e vogel e reduktuar e kujtimeve te tua. Veshtiresite mesa i imagjinoj une kane qene shume te medha. Natyrisht per ne Shqiptaret qe jetojme jashte Shqiperise keto gjera i ndjejme dhe i kuptojme me shume.
Te them te drejten e quaj veten me shume fat kur mendoj ato qe kane hequr dhe po heqin te gjithe ata Shqiptare qe kane emigruar jashte.
Edhe njehere, nje 'Bravo' te fuqishme per guximin qe ke marre per te postuar kete teme.

Te uroj gjithe te mirat!!!!

----------


## ALBA

> Alba ke bere nje pune te shkelqyeshme! Sinqerisht te pergezoj per keto kujtime qe na solle. 
> Te them te drejten nuk kisha degjuar asnjehere ndonje histori nga Shqiptaret e pare qe emigruan ne fund te vitit 1990. Me te vertete shume e dhimbshme por ka qene shpresa e madhe qe i ka mbajtur ata njerez te forte perballe çdo situate te veshtire. 
> Siç e ke theksuar dhe ti, kjo eshte vetem nje pjese e vogel e reduktuar e kujtimeve te tua. Veshtiresite mesa i imagjinoj une kane qene shume te medha. Natyrisht per ne Shqiptaret qe jetojme jashte Shqiperise keto gjera i ndjejme dhe i kuptojme me shume.
> Te them te drejten e quaj veten me shume fat kur mendoj ato qe kane hequr dhe po heqin te gjithe ata Shqiptare qe kane emigruar jashte.
> Edhe njehere, nje 'Bravo' te fuqishme per guximin qe ke marre per te postuar kete teme.
> 
> Te uroj gjithe te mirat!!!!


Falimderit per komentin . Sigurisht qe une kam shkruar vetem  disa kujtime , sepse nuk ka roman qe i pershkujn vuajtjet a atyre koheve . 

Me respekt Alba 

Presim te na  shkruaj ndonje tjeter kujtimet e ikjes nga Atdheu .

----------


## Zebbi

Alba aq sa mu duk i bukur ky tregimi yt, aq dhe me merziti tek me kujtoi peripecite qe kaloi familja ime per te ardhur ketu ku jemi. Kujtime qe une luftoj me veten ti harroj, por e kam shume te veshtire sepse isha ne moshe me e madhe se ti, dhe kam friken se gjithe jeten do me ngelen ne mendje. Megjitheate jam e lumtur me faktin, se pavaresisht si iken, arritem gjalle dhe kemi mundur ta kapim veten ashtu sic kemi deshiruar.

----------


## MIRI98

Hi Alba,
pse nuk e boton kete histori?
Ose se paku perktheje ne gjermanisht dhe dergoje ne nje reviste apo gazete te rinjsh. Ti e di se pothuajse askush nuk e ka idene se sa vuajne shqiptaret per buken e gojes.
Pershendetje

----------


## jonidapasho

Alba,

Pergezime Per Inisiativen Qe Ke Marre Per Te Nxjerre Ne Pah Nje Ane Te Dhimbshme Te Emigracionit Shqiptar. Nuk E Dija Se Ata Qe Hyne Ne Ambasada Atehere Kane Vuajtur Kaq. Neve Nga Fieri I Shikonim Ne Televizor Dhe Mua Me Dukeshin Si Perralla. As Qe Me Shkonte Ndermend Qe Nje Dite Dhe Une Do Ndodhesha Ne Te Njejten Pozite.

Besoj Se Ndryshimi I Atyre Qe Iken Me Ambasadat Eshte Se Ata Ndoshta Jane Tani Me Mire Se Sa Neve Te Tjeret Qe Emigruam Me Vone (1994). Kete E Theksoj Pasi Sipas Meje Une Dhe Te Gjithe Ata Qe Emigruan Ne Greqi Jo Vetem Ishim Por Vazhdojme Te Jemi Te Humburit E "lojes". Situata Jone Jo Vetem Nuk Po Rregullohet Por Po Veshtiresohet Dita Dites.

----------


## marcus1

Alba, me zor i mbajta lotet tek lexoja historine tende. Une ne ate kohe kam qene 18-vjec, por fatkeqesisht nuk kisha aq mend sa te ikja edhe une. U deshen te kalonin 2-vjet qe te kuptoj gabimin tim.

----------


## jonidapasho

ISHTE GUSHT i 1994. Babai doli ne asistence ndersa mamaja kishte dale nje vit me pare. Une isha 15, ime moter 7 ndersa im vella 4 vjec. Duke menduar se ne Fier nuk mundeshin me te na ofronin nje te ardhme normale filluan te interesoheshin per te marre viza e per tu larguar jashte vendit, ne Greqi.  Aty ndodhej dhe tezja ime prej '91 e cila ofroi te na gjente shtepi dhe pune.  

vazhdon...........

----------


## jonidapasho

Pas shume perpjekjesh per te marre viza per ne token helene dhe pasi shitem "plackat" e shtrenjta qe kishim marre deri atehere (televizor Samsung) lavatrice dhe frigorifer nje dite mesova se per 2 dite niseshim per Selanik. Ne fillim reagova dhe i thashe mamit se nuk doja te shkoja aty pasi kisha vendosur te studioja Frengjisht bashke me shoqen time te ngushte dhe i kishim dhene fjalen njera tjetres qe nuk do ndaheshim kurre. Mami me qetesoi duke me thene se aty ku do shkonim do mundja te behesha cfare te doja dhe se aty do kishim kushte me te mira jetese pasi prindrit e mi do kishin pune. Me lot ne sy i mblodha librat e Frengjishtes, Insenshellin, bllokun e kujtimeve, sikur dicka te me thoshte se do kthehesha serish aty vetem pas 5 vjetesh.

Ori erdhi te me pershendesi dhe une u perpoqa ti mbaja lotet. I dhame fjalen njera tjetres se do ti shkruanim rregullisht por nuk e dinim se ato letra qe do mbartnin me pas jeten tone e do shkrueshin nga ne me permallim, nuk shkonin kurre tek marresi i duhur.

..........Ndersa kalonim kufirin e Kakavijes ngrita koken dhe pashe flamurin shqiptar. Ishte nje flamur i vuajtur, i zhubravitur, i vrare nga rrezet e diellit por krenar. Valevitej me krenari dhe nuk donte t'ja dinte per rrezet qe e digjnin aq shume. Kishte zhgaben dhe kjo i jepte krenarine.
Nga poshte tij kaloja une per tu larguar. Ndoshta dukesha e vuajtur, e zhubravitur nga pritja e rradhes se gjate, me njerez te vrare nga jeta dhe nga rrezet e diellit. Po per cudi ata nuk me dukeshin krenare si flamuri. Ata rrinin me koken ulur. Prisnin me ankth dhe frike te hapej porta e hekurt. Si hekur na konsideruan dhe ushtaret greke ndersa prisnim te kalonim. Ata rrinin ne hije duke pire kafe dhe duke qeshur ndersa ne ne pik te diellit prisnim te kalonim perballe ne nje parajse qe u shnderua ne ferr per disa vite me rradhe. Me ne fund kaluam dhe u nisem per tek autobuzi. Duke mbajtur time moter prej dore kthehesha shpesh prapa dhe veshtroja flamurin. Kisha filluar ta shikoja tani me te vogel , si nje pike e kuqe. Autobuzi me ne fund u nis dhe ne nje moment e kuptova se piken e kuqe do ta humbja. Kur ne horizont nuk shikoja me pike te kuqe ndjeva se dicka mu shkeput nga brenda. Ishte zemra ime qe fluturoi drejt pikes se kuqe.

vazhdon.....................

----------


## BlueBaron

... tema me e dhimbshme e forumit qe kam lexuar ndonjehere, histori per filma tragjedik ... nuk kam çfare te them ...

----------


## jonidapasho

Historia vazhdon,

Ditet e para te qendrimit tone ne Selanik ishin shume te cuditshme. Qendronim perkohesisht ne apartamentin e tezes.
 Gjuhe e huaj, njerez te huaj, buke e huaj...
Deri atehere nuk kisha pare ndonjehere zezak ose kinez nga afer. Me dukej vetja si miza ne mes te qumeshtit. Pak Dite me pas mesova se do te rrininm ne apartament me vete i cili nuk ishte shume larg tezes, diku ne qender te Selanikut. Surpriza ishte shokuese.. Nje apartament gjysem bodrum qe qelbej ere egrasi. Prinderit perpiqeshin mos ta jepnin veten dhe na inkurajonin qe qendrimi yne ne "apartamentin e ri " ishte provizor dhe se ishte e vetmja mundesi me leket qe kishim sjelle nga Shqiperia. Sa te gjenin pune do merrnim nje me te mire. Kuptohet qe per mobilje te reja as qe behej fjale. Tezja na ndihmoi me dy krevate teke, disa kuverta ,carcafe e orendi shtepiake. Shume nete qaja me ngushellim duke perqafuar motren time te vogel. Si ishte e mundur te katandiseshim keshtu ? Isha mesuar ne mengjes te me perkedhelnin rrezet e ngrohta te diellit duke u perpelitur ne krevat. Tani nga dritarja e dhomes nuk shihja me diell ...........
Me ne fund erdhen dhe punet....Mamaja pastronte shtepi ne familje te ndryshme ndersa im ate filloi ne nje fabrike. E dija qe vuanin por nuk mund ti ndihmoja. E vetmja ndihme nga une ishte te mos ankohesha per kushtet e reja e te kujdesesha per te vegjlit te cilet ishin si te coroditur nga keto ndryshime. 
Erdhi dhe koha e letres se pare qe do dergoja tek shoqja ime e ngushte . Shkrojta nje leter te gezuar pa permendur imtesira per banesen, punet qe benin shqiptaret ketu etj etj. Ironia ishte kur me erdhi pergjigjja e letres dhe nder te tjera nje pyetje : Keni pishine aty ne Shtepine tuaj ne Greqi ?

----------


## ALBA

Zebbi , MIRI98 , jonidapasho,  liveintwoplaces , skuthi_vogel  ju pershendes te gjithve dhe ju falenderoj qe keni marr mundimin dhe keni lexuar kujtimet dhe vuajtjet e mia , ku me keto kujtime nuk perfaqesohem vetem une por mijra e mijra shqiptare te cilat i vuajten ato dite te veshtira . Falenderoj nenen time e cila mi kujtoj keto vuajtje , ku une nuk mundesha ti kujtoja shume ngjarje , per vete fakti sepse isha vetem nje femije , dhe nuk kuptoja aq shume . 

Por me sa di une ka dhe ngjarje me te vuajtura se sa kjo e imja , e sidomos ato qe kan marr rruget me skafa e nuk arriten te realizonin endrrat e tyre , duke perfunduar ne goje te peshqve . Apo atyre emigrant te cilet merrshin rruget ne kembe neper pyll , per ne shtetin Helen , ku ju thante germazi per nje pik uje ne mes te zhegut , apo rrifej nga policia greke . 
Oh sa ka vuajt Shqiptari shkret , ska roman qe ja pershkruan vuajtjet e tij . 

Jonida te falenderoj qe e hodhe historin tende ne kete teme , dhe historija jote ishte shume e dhimshme , ne fund kam qesh me fjalet e shoqes tende ku thote se :   A keni pishin ne shtepi ?  Ata qe nuk e kan provu mergimin , kurre nuk e kuptojn  se sa   i veshtire  eshte . 
Ndoshta ne Shqipri eshte lodhja fizike , por ne mergim kemi dy lodhje ate fizike dhe ate shpirtrore . Sa do qe integrohesh ne kete vend , kurre nuk te zevendesohen kultura e traditat tona me ato te hujat .

JU ftoj kush ka ndonje histori vertet te vuajtur dhe interesante ta ndaj ketu me ne .

Ju pershendet me respekt Alba

----------


## Leila

Alba, nga te gjitha cfare kam lexuar prej teje, kjo teme me pelqen me shume.

----------


## Pidocchio

çdo shqiptar eshte nje histori tragjike me vete.... por ç'fare ti besh kushtu paska qene kjo jeta jone

nuk do te mjaftonin te gjth serverat e botes per te botuar historit tona.... por nje fragment sa do i dhimbshem i cilit do person duhet te kete vendin e vet keshtu te kujtojm se sa kemi vuajtur.... dhe me sa gjak dhe djerse po hecim perpara.... 

e shkuara na regon dhimbjet dhe cilet kemi qene , e tanishmja çfare kemi arritur dhe cilet jemi, e ardhmja vendin dhe nderin qe na takon nga kjo histori por mbi te gjitha  shpresoj qetesine e femijve tane ......               

Shpresojm.

----------


## ALBA

Leila ! 

Falimderit qe ma ke pelqyer tregimin . Besoj se ishte vetem origjinali i historise time  , panvarsisht se nuk munda te tregoja te gjitha vuajtjet , sepse me duhej muaj per ti shkruar , dhe shume guzim per ti rikujtuar ato vuajtje , qe sot ngelen vetem kujtime e femirise time .

Pershendetje 

Alba

----------

